# Picking Up From Shipping



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

I know we all have different opinions on shipping, but my parents purchased my hedgie for me (christmas gift) from a breeder a few states away and also purchased shipping on him, so he's being shipped.

Now that we've got that explanation out of the way 

I'm picking up my hedgie on Saturday, it seems like a safe day to travel as it's going to be about 50*F at both pick up and drop off point. I don't think we'll get temperatures above that until May time, so for a winter delivery, I'm pretty happy with that.

I just wanted to get everyone's imput on what I should have ready for when the hedgie arrives. Should I wait to bring him home and spend some time "warming him up" in my car? Is it possible to warm him up too fast or improperly (similar to how you can't put a hibernating hedgie in a bath)

I plan to bring lots of hand warmers and one of those hot water bottles. Will immediate stimulation to those cause any problems? He will be traveling with hand warmers as well, but after a two hour flight, I think my hand warmers will _hopefully_ be warmer than the ones in the cage.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, I shipped my two girls from Kentucky to Colorado. It was summer though and really hot. We were more worried about them being to hot than cold. 

Have a thermometer in your car when you pick up the hedgehog and keep it hot, at like 78 degrees, there is too hot but there is no heating up to hot unless the air is blowing hotter. He should be travelling with handwarmers and should be warm when he arrives. Even though it was summer, my girls were shipped with hand warmers. I honestly would just keep the car warm, don't bother with hand warmers or water bottles. Since he will already have hand warmers and water bottles can create moisture chilling a hedgehog. Just transfer the thermometer into his crate and keep that at 78 while driving and he will be just fine. 

The reason you don't put a hibernating hedgehog into a bath is because afterwards when they have to warm up their own bodies, they might not be able too and it will get too cold again.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have your car warmed up and would immediately check on him as soon as you get him. IMO, handwarmers wouldn't be a bad idea in case your hedgehog is attempting hibernation when he arrives.

Honestly, it seems like a downright awful idea to ship a hedgehog during the winter, even if the temperatures are unusually warm for the time of year. Temperatures get much, much colder once the plane is in the air and unfortunately cargo areas are often not temperature controlled, or not as well as advertised. What kind of set up is your hedgehog going to be shipped in?

The reason I'm concerned is this person's experience http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/11185-wohoo-we-made.html It was in the summer and the temperature in the cargo hold still got as low as 54*F. Depending on what your hedgehog is being shipped in, just some handwarmers might not be good enough. I would have a discussion with the breeder about shipping, how they plan to prepare the carrier, etc. The person from the above thread has a link to how she set up her carrier here http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/10946-1st-air-travel.html


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think, the breeder she is getting her hedgehog from is the same one that shipped my girls as well. 

One of the things the breeder did is put a double layer snuggle bag with hand-warmers in the bag between the layers. She also taped down a puppy pad layer which helped absorb any water that did spill. The girls were warm and safe. Make sure to check on him the moment you get him. Don't sign any paperwork until you make sure he is okay. 

Also, I know this was a Christmas gift so it's not like you can take it back. Things do happen that are beyond our control, anyones control and animals can perish during flight. However, this breeder does have a good track record with shipping. 

Oh and make sure to bring extra fleece. The girls didn't soil their bedding but they could have and I brought extra fleece to change out if they needed it.

Kelsey is right, handwarmers are a good idea. I'm just a worry wart and am terrified of burns.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad to know the breeder has a good track record & seems to know what they're doing. I'm just so paranoid about shipping. :lol: Personally I would also go for lining the carrier itself with fleece on the inside (which is what the previous person did), but I suppose that could also be overkill. I would definitely go for the handwarmers though. I don't think there's a risk of burns as long as you make sure they have padding between the warmers & the hedgehog. Even if you don't end up using them, it won't hurt to have them on hand in case you need a little extra warmth or something.

Good luck with the preparations and let us know when you get him! Will be looking forward to seeing pictures of the little one.


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomorrow's the big day guys!

If you are a believer in God/A God/Something Omnipotent please send a prayer for Gus's safe airline travels tomorrow morning! I'm trying to get as many good vibes in the air as I can.

If you don't believe in anything, I'd appreciate just some good vibes in the air for safe arrival to his forever home!!

Thanks!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm sure the little man will do well. I hate flying, and typically cry the entire flight, so he has to at least handle the trip better than I would!

Sending no turbulence wishes the whole way!

Let us know when he lands!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

^Agreed. I just flew to Florida today and had 3 panic attacks. Ugh why does flying have to be so terrifying?? 

But I'm SURE your hedgie will handle it much better than me. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

He has made it safely! He even had a super warm belly when I got him out of his cage. What a trooper. Ride started at 10am, then a two hour lay over (plus twenty minute delay) then another two hour flight. He FINALLY landed at 4:20 but then it took the ground crew an hour to get him from the plane to the cargo station. I've honestly never been more terrified in my life! 

We will basically be bonding all day tomorrow and I will try to post pictures. He's currently a huffy ball of spikes in his cuddle sack on my lap.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Poor little guy. Has been through so much! But very happy he is home safe.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I checked earlier to see if you had any updates. 

Glad to hear he made it safely and snuggly. :grin:

Enjoy your snuggles.


----------

